# Turbo description



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Hi, i´ve seen that turbos have differnt measures, like AR .48 compresor .63 Turbine. I read about and now understand what it is, but what should it be for a 1.6 engine with 8 valves?? guess not to big?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that is all dependent on turbo size, i.e. t25, t28, etc.

get a t25. I'll keep telling you until you listen.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

well, whats the differance between a garrett t25 and a garrett tb25? pro's and con's. the tb25 are dirt cheap new.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

never heard of a tb25......... and no turbo is "dirt cheap" brand new.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

chimmike said:


> never heard of a tb25......... and no turbo is "dirt cheap" brand new.


i found it hear:
http://www.clickturbo.com/man_garrett.cfm

but i cant find any info on it... it uses a t25 compressor but the housing is different.


you can get them for like 400.00


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I've got the garrett catalog and they don't show a tb25.

http://www.turbobygarrett.com/turbobygarrett/jsp/downloads.jsp

I'd be wary of that turbo.......sounds like they used their own cheap center sections (generic) with garrett housings. not good.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

TB25 is a turbo from a factory volvo...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bahaha ........ ok so new those aren't gonna be cheap.

that's probably a rebuild labelled new.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

chimmike said:


> bahaha ........ ok so new those aren't gonna be cheap.
> 
> that's probably a rebuild labelled new.



ahhh thats why the price is so low. once my car is paid off i was going to get the protech mani and the tb25. how well would the tb25 perform with my ga in this set up? about the same as a t25?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i think all those turbos are on cars that use low pressure turbocharging to to sell more cars... (Saab, Volvo, etc)... i would think the turbo is fairly small and wouldn't be very efficient above a few psi...


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

so im better off getting a used t25 from a det setup and rebuilding it for about the same price. and i think i only want to boost about 7-8psi as the engine has just over 100,000 miles on it.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah... you'll also have an easier time with the flange...


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

cool thanks guys.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> that is all dependent on turbo size, i.e. t25, t28, etc.
> 
> get a t25. I'll keep telling you until you listen.


I do want a T25, but there are T25 of compresor AR .43 Turbine AR .60 and other T25 of .43 .48, Thats the question, they arent the same and i want to know what is best for me.

And if i think in a bigger turbo, its because i may change the engine in future and i cant buy another turbo, but im still good with a T25, but the question is.........Which T25????


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

any t25. it won't really matter. you're not boosting an sr20 or ga16.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

All out race turbo E-series uses at most Hiflow t28 or T03 T04 hybrids... but a t25 is a very nice startup for a project.. and they're cheap to find... then .. if its not enough go bigger


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Crazy-Mart said:


> All out race turbo E-series uses at most Hiflow t28 or T03 T04 hybrids... but a t25 is a very nice startup for a project.. and they're cheap to find... then .. if its not enough go bigger


I like youe reply 

So you think a T03 To4 Hybrid can work? Is that better than a plain T3?
T28 are almost imposible to get and they cost a lot!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

just get a t25/8... a t3/4 would be huge and have giant amounts of lag... he's talking about race setups that use turbos that big...

www.cheapturbos.com


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

James said:


> just get a t25/8... a t3/4 would be huge and have giant amounts of lag... he's talking about race setups that use turbos that big...
> 
> www.cheapturbos.com



exactlty and those will spool alot later maybe around 4000 or more RPM ... so your engine will have to be blueprinted and balanced top notch.. a t25 is a good start. the original setup on a 15 E15et is a T2 dont forget that . it was fast spooling around 2000rpm till the red line. loosing boost around 6500.. so a t25 i plenty of fun. the bigger , the lagest


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

omg, look at what hte man is working on... Now THATS a small as turbo







(its the compressor side.. must be like 1/2" inlet/outlet.. lol


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

^^
i wonder how that would work on a moped?


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

heres the turbo i was talking about, this ones on ebay, CHEAP.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7908653719&category=33742


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

landlord said:


> heres the turbo i was talking about, this ones on ebay, CHEAP.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7908653719&category=33742



you think thats a good buy? is it a real garrett?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I've heard of "fake" turbos put in "real" housings, but I don't want to accuse this guy of that. Personally I wouldn't buy a turbo from ebay, I would want to inspect it, etc.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

I already bought the turbo, so ill tell you when i recieve it


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's a rebuilt turbo. it's not new. 

I'm selling a turbo on ebay and it's a true garrett GT32 with precision housings.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> that's a rebuilt turbo. it's not new.
> 
> I'm selling a turbo on ebay and it's a true garrett GT32 with precision housings.


Im sorry to disapoint you, but the turbo was taken to a turbo shop and its new and in perfect condition.
And if it were rebuilt, for $225 its not bad....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

James said:


> TB25 is a turbo from a factory volvo...


 Over the 9 series , yes. The early ones had T3s..... pre-88-89 , I beleive.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dburone said:


> Im sorry to disapoint you, but the turbo was taken to a turbo shop and its new and in perfect condition.
> And if it were rebuilt, for $225 its not bad....



uh, it's not New In Box if it's rebuilt, is it?

oh, and to inform you, a good turbo rebuild costs $250. there's a reason turbos go for that cheap.......they're crap. And NO turbo sells for $225 new, Not ANY turbo, unless it's generic crappy center section using garrett housings.

and since you're the turbo genius, I'll not tell you waht you already know.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> uh, it's not New In Box if it's rebuilt, is it?
> 
> oh, and to inform you, a good turbo rebuild costs $250. there's a reason turbos go for that cheap.......they're crap. And NO turbo sells for $225 new, Not ANY turbo, unless it's generic crappy center section using garrett housings.
> 
> and since you're the turbo genius, I'll not tell you waht you already know.



Im no genius, thats why i ask, but your telling me this after i already bought it. Thanks a lot for your atitude, real nice.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

perhaps you should have waited till people responded before buying it? maybe that might have been a good idea. it's not my fault you bought it.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> perhaps you should have waited till people responded before buying it? maybe that might have been a good idea. it's not my fault you bought it.


Dont worry, ill be fine, but please try to be a little positive!!! :thumbup:


----------

